# Boys of Summer ( ok Spring)



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

just got to share....my one female rescue feral must be a "10" as far as pigeons are concerned...she gets a different suitor daily at the aviary!!....her mate has a time of it!!


these are my "pigitors"....the boys of Summer lol...they are so very pretty!! am surprised they are "just ferals"\

its odd ALL the ferals that come by are male or at least act as such, bowing cooing, puffing.....quite the show~!

if i was a pigeon I'd be swooning...they are so lovely!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Those are handsome guys! Thanks for the photos!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those Pieds are handsome and beautiful!

If you have only one hen...well, one can't blame the boys... 

Many thanks for posting

Sending them Hugs and Scritches and Greetings

Shi with Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely markings they have, I'm sure any hen will take notice.


----------

